# Babies and cat feces?



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

OK, I am freaking out a little. I almost always have the door shut where the litter box is especially b/c my cat like to do her business on the outside of the litter box(but right beside it???) Shes a weird cat. Anyway, this morning forgot to shut the door and I ran to the bathroom really quick and went to look for dd b/c she took off and I found her sitting by the feces w/ a tiny bit on her hand and mouth. I am almost positive she didn't swallow any. It looks like she put it in her mouth then spit it out?? Do you think she will be okay? or do I need to do something, thanks


----------



## moonpie's_mama (Oct 31, 2005)

my sister-in-law had this happen once, although she was positive her son DID swallow some. she called poison control, and they told her he would be fine, that she did not need to give him any ipacec (sp?) or anything like that. they told her cat litter is more toxic than cat feces. now, that being said, who knows if that person actually knew what they were talking about. she assumed they did, and her son was fine, of course. but if you are concerned, it couldn't hurt to call!


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

It's not any different from eating any other poop.


----------



## twins10705 (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendy1221*
It's not any different from eating any other poop.









I heard you can get tapeworms if the cat has them.


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

I don't know what to do. I don't think she swallowed any, in fact I feel positive. It's just the fact it may have been in her mouth.


----------



## Lkg4dmcrc (Jan 6, 2006)

This happened to my baby twice now. I almost weaned him because the thought of what was in his mouth being anywhere near my nipples made me really freak out!









Just type in google - my baby ate cat poop and you will see several pages of people with the same concern.


----------



## Doodadsmom (May 27, 2005)

FWIW, I had a cat who would go beside the box if it wasn't pretty much spotless...I generally had to change it twice a day to meet his standards.


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lkg4dmcrc*
This happened to my baby twice now. I almost weaned him because the thought of what was in his mouth being anywhere near my nipples made me really freak out!









Just type in google - my baby ate cat poop and you will see several pages of people with the same concern.

LOL-I rinsed her mouth out w/ water then nursed her and I was feeling a little scweemish(sp?)

I'll do the google search-thanks


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doodadsmom*







FWIW, I had a cat who would go beside the box if it wasn't pretty much spotless...I generally had to change it twice a day to meet his standards.

I thought that was the problem too, she used to always use her litter box unless we were gone all day or over night, then she would in the lving room. I clean it like crazy but and always change the litter, but I am starting to think she doesn't like where I put it b/c I moved it recently and this is when it started?? She is a picky cat and always has been. *sigh* Plus she hasn't been peeing in the litter in the past few days either, but not sure where she is going?? She had major problems w/ spraying at our old house and after I had her spayed, she quit plus we moved and everything has been fine until now and dh is not happy and is threating to get rid of her(even though he loves her and couldn't part







Trust me

maybe I need to go post in the pet forum about all this-lol


----------



## alicia622 (May 8, 2005)

You might want to do what we did to keep the litter boxes out of reach. We got a cheap spring action baby gate and cut a whole in it so the cats can get through but the baby can't. It's always there so no need to worry about shutting the door.


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alicia622*
You might want to do what we did to keep the litter boxes out of reach. We got a cheap spring action baby gate and cut a whole in it so the cats can get through but the baby can't. It's always there so no need to worry about shutting the door.

lol-good idea since I have 2 hand-me-down baby gates sitting in the guest closet. I am such a dork...thanks for the tip


----------



## Sierra (Nov 19, 2001)

You weren't the first to post about this on here...I recall seeing one or two of the exact same posts on this forum when ds was an infant.


----------



## Manda316 (Jun 2, 2006)

momtonatalee I just looked at ur myspace account and ur Breastfeeding rap is too funny


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manda316*
momtonatalee I just looked at ur myspace account and ur Breastfeeding rap is too funny

Thanks, I actually got it from a Mama off the Lactivism forum here on MDC


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sierra*
You weren't the first to post about this on here...I recall seeing one or two of the exact same posts on this forum when ds was an infant.

I'll try a search, thanks


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

I looked at your myspace profile after a PP said that about the milk thing....you are SO pretty!!!! Love the pics of the baby animals nursing too


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babygrant*
I looked at your myspace profile after a PP said that about the milk thing....you are SO pretty!!!! Love the pics of the baby animals nursing too









Aw, thanks! I know I went a little nuts w/ my myspace. It's addicting


----------



## Lisa85 (May 22, 2006)

FWIW - there's no need to cut a hole in the baby gate - just install it a couple inches off the ground.


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lisa85*
FWIW - there's no need to cut a hole in the baby gate - just install it a couple inches off the ground.

thanks,that is a great idea too, I already put the gate up, but haven't cut the hole (dd is very adventurous and dh says she will try to put arms and legs through the hole??-lol) And he is right, she will get caught and scream, so I am waiting to see if Mia(the cat) will jump over the gate?? If not maybe we can try your suggestion.

Funny thing though, Mia used her litter box to do her business today? First time in a least a week? She is so weird.


----------



## liberal_chick (May 22, 2005)

On a side note, if kitty is peeing outside the box you might want to take her to the vet. From what I understand, that can be a sign of some sort of urinary infection. The only time my cats pee outside the box is when they have UTIs, which pretty easily clear up with an antibiotic.

M.


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liberal_chick*
On a side note, if kitty is peeing outside the box you might want to take her to the vet. From what I understand, that can be a sign of some sort of urinary infection. The only time my cats pee outside the box is when they have UTIs, which pretty easily clear up with an antibiotic.

M.

Thanks, I forgot about that..she started peeing the litter box yesterday? So hopefully she is over her deal?


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liberal_chick*
On a side note, if kitty is peeing outside the box you might want to take her to the vet. From what I understand, that can be a sign of some sort of urinary infection. The only time my cats pee outside the box is when they have UTIs, which pretty easily clear up with an antibiotic.

M.

Thanks, I forgot about that..she started peeing the litter box yesterday? So hopefully she is over her deal?


----------



## liberal_chick (May 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momtoNatalee*
Thanks, I forgot about that..she started peeing the litter box yesterday? So hopefully she is over her deal?

If it seems like it was a one time miss, I don't think I'd worry about it. If she starts going outside of the box everyday, even if its only once a day, I'd go ahead and take her in.

M.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

Mabe baby thought it was choclate?








:

DH's youngest brother ate a dog turd once thinking it was a hersheys kiss...


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liberal_chick*
If it seems like it was a one time miss, I don't think I'd worry about it. If she starts going outside of the box everyday, even if its only once a day, I'd go ahead and take her in.

M.

TY, I'll keep my eye on it


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandora114*
Mabe baby thought it was choclate?








:

DH's youngest brother ate a dog turd once thinking it was a hersheys kiss...

LOL


----------

